

What People Around the World Dream About - benbreen
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/05/dreams-world-atlas/393182/?single_page=true

======
c3534l
> I teach from a scientific perspective—everything from Freud’s interpretation
> of dreams

Freud's ideas about dreams weren't exactly scientific.

------
doctorstupid
I believe that what we call the non-dreaming state, or being awake, is
fundamentally the same as the dream state but stabilized by constant feedback
from the world.

~~~
sprucely
That seems to fit with my experiences of hypnagogia being drowned out by
awareness of my environment.

